
My Journey Starts Here - bootmybiz
http://bootstrappingmybusiness.com/2013/the-journey-starts-here/
======
macournoyer
I was in a similar position about two years ago. And was determined to
bootstrap a "lifestyle" business that would provide income with the specific
restriction of not doing consulting ever again.

I reached my goal in the first month:
<http://macournoyer.com/blog/2011/05/02/working-for-me/> and now have my own
biz <http://codedinc.com/> that has been profitable and growing ever since
while working very few hours.

Some of this I attribute to the reputation and connections I built over the
years before that. But also to knowledge I gained reading about marketing and
advertising (mostly old books).

I would highly recommend you drop the anonymity. If it's to feel safer, that's
not going to work. To bootstrap your biz you have to put your credibility on
the line EACH time. Also, any content you create must fuel your
authority/credibility.

Shameless self promo: here's a course I created to teach how I launch & sell
products <http://copywritingforgeeks.com/>. But if you have any questions I'd
be happy to help, drop me an email at gmail my username.

Good luck!

------
davidw
You should check out Rob Walling's "Start Small, Stay Small" if you haven't
already:

<http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003YH9MMI/?tag=dedasys-20>

It's a guide to "startups" for the rest of us, where "startup" is something
small and bootstrapped that, however, makes money pretty early on, and
probably will never grow that large.

For me, that book really hit a nerve: I too spent time at a Big Startup, and
while I enjoyed the ride... I decided that it's not for me.

~~~
kranner
Hi rwalling, if you're reading this, have you got an update planned for this
book?

~~~
rwalling
I was planning to let the book stand on its own. But the more time passes, the
more requests I see for an updated edition. The book is approaching 11,000
copies sold to date, so it's obviously filled a need.

I'm booked through May with MicroConf and the launch of GetDrip.com...but I've
added "Consider v2.0 of Start Small, Stay Small" to my task list. To be
considered for the latter half of 2013!

~~~
kranner
Great to know, thanks for replying!

------
csomar
You are not alone, if you go and check the real world (excluding the software
dev. freelancers), you'll find that a lot of people are indeed facing the same
issue. I stumbled on some doctors forum, and there is stories of how hard it
is to get a medical business running (apart from the financial cost for it).

It's not easy (It's not supposed to be), but if someone else did it, you can
do it too. Maybe you won't get popular, but you'll be able to have a nice
revenue and lifestyle from it.

9-5 job is not my cup of tea. I like the idea of a product, and selling it to
customers (if there is lots of support, you can outsource it). Passive income
is cool; and if it is stable, it'll give you peace of mind. I'm in the process
of achieving financial freedom through products, maybe in a couple of years
I'll be doing just high-level consulting.

/rant/

My only advice is: persistence.

------
sudonim
Hey there, sounds like what you're lacking in your current situation is a
network. It becomes easier when you have other people looking out for your
interests.

Towards the end of last year, we (a company of 3 in new york) were running low
on investor cash and started looking for consulting gigs to cover our burn. We
didn't end up going that route, but every gig we had lined up was through a
word of mouth referral.

I'm not totally comfortable networking and meeting lots of people (sounds like
you aren't either?). I'd encourage you to get out there and do what you can
locally, but also hang out in the right places online where iOS work tends to
appear. Some iOS people who do contract work can probably point you in that
direction.

Good luck!

~~~
bootmybiz
This is the advice that everybody gives me, but for some reason this is not
working for me.

I'm not uncomfortable in networking and meeting people. It's a skill I have
learned with time and I'm pretty outgoing. I know many people and through some
event I organize and conferences I've been, I've gathered a good network. I've
been involved in a lot of activities locally and I'm quite known.

Still, clients fail to materialize through all these connections. Given that
this advice keeps popping up all the time, there must be something I'm doing
wrong. I have to find what that is.

~~~
wtvanhest
Not knowing anymore about you than you wrote, my gut is that your problem is
one of 2 things:

1) You lack a compelling value proposition for your clients. Something like,
I'm really good at X, better than anyone, hire me. 2) You don't follow through
with clients, finish the job etc. so you don't get referred business.

I seem to notice that the HN crowd, and even finance crowd completely ignore
marketing. This is a huge oversight that is likely to cost you a ton of money.

I'd read this: How to Close Every Sale (Joe Girard)

The guy is a used car salesman that looks ridiculous, but the book is actually
good and there are several big lessons to learn in a very small paperback for
less than $10.

I applied the concepts to selling $10m+ apartment buildings with 3 to 6 month
sales cycles. The big lesson is that you must always assume you will get the
sale. If you are doing things like writing emails in a timid way, no one
respects it. You must assume your interactions with others will result in
results.

~~~
bootmybiz
Thank you for this advice.

It's true, many people completely ignore marketing, and I did for a while. Now
I'm learning, I'm getting books on it and try to fix my deficiencies.

I'll write on the blog about it. At the moment I'm reading "Book yourself
solid" from Michael Port: <http://www.bookyourselfsolid.com>

I also have another book I just bought in the pipeline:
<http://doubleyourfreelancingrate.com/the-blueprint>

I'll have a look at the book you recommended, thank you.

------
zellzeek
Hi, thanks for sharing your story and I'm sure many people have been in the
same situation sometime on their journey setting up a startup, I know I have.

It's hard to get up when you get knocked down and at the same time trying to
balance finances. A way to make some cash on the side is to build small
compact iOS apps and sell them on Codecanyon.net no selling experience
required. It might not make you 1000's initially but they do sell and it will
help your finances. Look at setting a goal in producing 1-2 apps a week so
keep them simple but well featured.

You might even end up working on a new idea by doing this and before you know
it end up with a successful business.

BTW email me you skills / work on iOS as I might well have some work for you.

Good luck,

Steve

~~~
kranner
I just checked out codecanyon.net for iOS apps: apparently they're selling for
as low as $12 for a whole app.

I'd recommend taking a look at Apptopia.com, deals are exclusive but the
prices seem much better. (I have no affiliation with them)

~~~
zellzeek
Hi cheers for the update I have not heard of apptopia.com looks interesting.
With CC the apps remain your property so it depends if you want to start again
or sell the same item many times. Some apps on CC have made over $100k p/y.

~~~
kranner
Thanks, that's good to know. I'll have to dig deeper.

------
airblade
A bootstrapped business takes time to generate anything approaching a minimum
livable income. I'd suggest doing a couple of freelance projects first to keep
the wolf from the door, and then return to your business ideas.

You can't bootstrap without bootstraps...

~~~
bootmybiz
My plan is indeed to get some clients first. I'll write about that soon.

~~~
corkill
Post some examples of your work/github, I'm sure there are plenty of people
here looking for IOS skills.

------
gedrap
I really doubt whether bootstrapping your own business is a good idea when you
are under great financial pressure which will lead to suboptimal decisions.
Getting a 9-5 job to build up a healthy financial situation first might be
better idea.

Good luck!

~~~
nlh
I hate to have to agree, but I (mostly) do. Trying to start a business under 2
months' of financial availability is indeed going to put a strain on things.

I don't think, however, that a 9-5 is necessarily the answer. I do think that
a freelance consulting gig might be a better option - it would allow OP to get
the environment he wants "booted up" ie working by himself, getting into the
groove of his schedule, etc. And while it might leave fewer hours per week to
work on the bootstrapped business (initially), it will give some flexibility
needed and get the $$ flowing again to ease the pressure.

Either way - I love hearing about people taking their destiny into their own
hands and going for it -- so good luck OP!

~~~
gedrap
It depends on the level of risk you can accept. 9-5 is not romantic, not
heroic and maybe dull - but it gives you stable income (we won't go into cases
if employer doesn't pay you). And when there is no back up plan (OP mentioned
that parents are not really able to support him financially and 2 months of
savings are well...) it is a good option.

In case of freelancing, OP already mentioned that he is not good at getting
clients. In addition, the delayed payments and etc are quite likely. Given the
savings would last for 2 months - not an option.

And finally, even if the bootstrap business takes off... Let's say you need a
month for launching. You have one months savings left. What are the chances
that your first startup will generate enough revenue to make a basic living
after a month, while about 90% of startups fail?

It sounds romantic and all but when you compare potential outcomes... I really
don't want to say that, I am trying to find a different word for that... But
it's very naive.

------
Kurtz79
Good luck mate.

You had the guts of making a hard decision, and you are paying the
consequences of the uncertainity it brings.

Over the last years I have been thinking of taking the same route (like many
people with a reasonable stable/steady job, but wanting more from life I
guess), but I always had the fear finding myself in your current situation,
and never took the plunge.

I don't think that you would have any trouble in finding a job with a steady
income if things go pear-shaped, but I hope you succeed in finding your own
independence.

------
seivan
I know how you feel. I am in the same situation. Sorta. Good clients are hard
to come by and I am running out of them.

But I am not sure if I want to join someone elses startup or do my own. I'm
not much of an entrepreneur as I am a hacker. But the problem with most other
companies is that they are not run like the way I would want to run them.
Which brings me back to the point where I might just be happy running my own
show. But again, I'm no entrepreneur.

~~~
mgkimsal
"But the problem with most other companies is that they are not run like the
way I would want to run them."

It might just be that companies need to run a certain way to, you know, keep
running?

~~~
seivan
Or they run it that way, because "those other guys" did.

------
kerno
Mate, good luck. First priority is income - if you would like some freelance
iOS dev, email me your details and I will ask around.

------
NerdGGuy
Good luck! Look forward to hearing your story! I understand the lure of
temptations of making "the next big thing" and have been at critical
crossroads many times before. I feel if things happened a little different I
would have found myself in a situation similar to yours so I wish you all the
best in your adventure.

------
Duhck
I love this. When I start my next business, I will have learned how NOT to
grow a 'startup' e.g. hiring to grow, instead of growing to hire, raising
money to prove a business model instead of being profitable from the start,
and giving your product away for free (U.R.L.)

Good luck man, excited to read about your venture.

------
simonswords82
Hey Matteo - I'm late to this party but as I recently launched our app
bootstrapped from the profits from my consulting business I've learnt a bunch
of lessons that might help you as you move forward. You're always welcome to
drop me a line - simon (at symbol) staffsquared.com

All the best with your new venture :)

------
joonix
I'm not sure if English is your first language or not, but you seem to take a
negative tone that may burn some bridges for you. You don't want to burn those
people still working at the startup you left or your friend who tried to give
you some freelance work but his pipeline dried up.

~~~
bootmybiz
I didn't mean to have any negative tone, English is not my native language.
I'll rephrase that, thanks.

------
smallegan
Is the point of staying anonymous to not have your blog help your business in
any way? I found you here, I may have some iOS work in the near future that I
could see if you'd be interested in but I can't use a nameless entity.

~~~
bootmybiz
The reason is that I simply don't want people that Google my name to find that
blog, which my reflect negatively on my professional image.

I can be contacted at info@bootstrappingmybusiness.com and I can provide
plenty of real life information (personal info, company website, blog,
LinkedIn profile, references, etc.).

I see you have an email address in your HN profile. I'll write you there.

------
wattson12
Looking forward to updates on this. Your position sounds pretty close to mine
(iOS developer, expat, northern europe) except I require sponsorship to work
so haven't been able to try my hand at full time freelance work.

good luck

------
edparry
Looking forward to seeing what comes of this. Somewhat refreshing to see you
opting for an alternative approach to trying to take over the world with the
"next big thing". I wish you luck; onwards and upwards.

------
georgedyer
maybe you want to check out this classic:
<http://www.tinaja.com/ebooks/ismm.pdf>

~~~
kranner
Thanks for this recommendation; it looks really interesting.

------
mozboz
"I’m not sold anymore on the idea of starting the next big thing that will
revolutionize the world."

Gah. Failed already. Get yourself connected with whatever you're actually
passionate about - something that you can connect to significant meaning and
value in. That _can be_ your big thing.

If you're not connected to something you're strongly passionate about, why not
just go back to being employed?

~~~
jyu
Who in their right mind would make a site focused on bingo cards
(bingocardcreator.com - patio11), or a service to send direct mail from a
website (mailfinch.com Paul Singh)?

While I tend to agree with you, building something small can be done while
employed, and also lead to non-obvious large opportunities.

------
klaut
good luck and i wish you from the deepest of my heart that you make it.

I see myself in your story - with few corrections it can actually be my own:
expat, recovering from a breakup, left permanent jobs to pursue freelancing
while waiting to find my purpuse ...

------
iapi
I wish you luck in your journey.

------
dave_sid
good luck

